# مساعدتكم ( لدي دورات في مجال ndt ) شرفونا هنا لوسمحتو



## toomcroz (26 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا بكم جميعا 

لدي دورات في ndt : و pt و mt و rt و ut

لمدة شهرين والدوره أخذتها في الهند وأبحث عن مجال عمل 

ياليت من الأخوان الي عندم خلفيه يفيدوني بأسماء الشركات وارقامهم ومواقعهم 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والأمتنان


----------



## ENG.RADI (29 يناير 2011)

*ممكن تفيدنا*

كيفك عزيزي 

ممكن تفيدنا وين في الهند اخذت الدورات في اي مدينه وفي اي معهد او شركة وكم تكلفة الدورات وكم كلفتك اقامتك مع الدورات بشكل عام وما مستوى التدريب هناك ممكن تذكر لنا المميزات والسلبيات ا لي واجهتك وما نصيحتك بصفتك لديك خبره الان في الهند ارجوا ذكر سم المكان الي تدربت فيه ورقم تلفونهم علماً اني بحثت كثير عن شركه او معهد يعطي مثل هالدورات في الخليج فلم اجد الا معهد في ابو ظبي واسعاره غاليه جداً فقالوا لي ان سعر دورة rt level 2 ثمانية الاف درهم يعني ثمانية الاف ريال سعودي وعليهم شوي لمدة سبوعين يعني بتكلف مع الاقامه والسكن حوالي 12500 الف ريال هذا اذا بتروح من السعوديه بباص اما اذا بتروح بطياره زيد عليهم 700 ريال وعليك الحساب وبعدها
ضليت ابحث عن شركات في الدمام والخبر تعطي هالدورات لاكن اغلب الشركات الي وجدتها تعطي هالدورات تطلب اقل شي 4 الى 5 اشخاص عشان يقيمون الدوره واسعارهم لا تقل عن 2500 ريال لكل دوره ولك جزيل الشكر 

وعلى فكره هناك شركات كثيره تعمل في مجال ndt في الشرقيه 

مثل 
الحسيني للفحوصات بالخبر 
الحوطي في الخبر
المطوع في الخبر 
gulf quality control في الخبر 
اس جي اس في الدمام 
الشويعر في الدمام 
اذا تبي عناوينهم الله يعينك تبحث في النت وفي شركات غيرهم كثير


----------

